# East harbor state park 2/17



## Ksochor (Aug 29, 2015)

my buddy and I made the hour and a half drive out to east harbor today.we got there about 3 and fished till about 715. Managed to fill the fish bin with 110 keeper gills 8" or better. We had 5" of good clear ice, we fished in 4' of water off the campgrounds, green teardrop jigs with two wax worms. Bite was real slow till about 530 and then it was on fire till about 7. The water was pretty dirty but it worked out well !!!!


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

Great report, who cares on the bs call. Keep reports coming, the haters and illiterate crazies will weed themselves out.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Maybe he's not on any ice and he's a little angry?


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Typical brad comment. Preaching about ruining the resources. All he does on here. Never helps anyone just preaches about harvesting fish. And complains the Internet ruins fishing spots but yet is on an Internet forum talking his incoherent jibberish.


Nice work on the gills. Keep all you want since your legally allowed to..


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Sounds like you are using the resources, not abusing. Nothing wrong with keeping a mess of fish to feed your family!  It's not every day you get lucky enough to catch 100 nice size gills! Nice report!

I get more pissed at the people that leave all the dink gills on the ice!


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Erieangler51 said:


> Typical brad comment. Preaching about ruining the resources. All he does on here. Never helps anyone just preaches about harvesting fish. And complains the Internet ruins fishing spots but yet is on an Internet forum talking his incoherent jibberish.


when u got meat hunters that don't respect the resource is the issue I keep my fair share! Enough said if Erie boy wants to talk man to man I will!


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Ksochor said:


> my buddy and I made the hour and a half drive out to east harbor today.we got there about 3 and fished till about 715. Managed to fill the fish bin with 110 keeper gills 8" or better. We had 5" of good clear ice, we fished in 4' of water off the campgrounds, green teardrop jigs with two wax worms. Bite was real slow till about 530 and then it was on fire till about 7. The water was pretty dirty but it worked out well !!!!


Sounds like you had a great trip. Try not to let the peanut gallery get to you. Thanks for the report!


----------



## Ron--Mar*Lu Sportfishing (May 11, 2015)

A hundred bluegill in East Harbor is not uncommon, my brother and I have been smashing bluegill there for 40 years, and now my kids will do that in an evening off my dock most days. Have seen a hundred caught in an hour between my kids and I. A pail of nice sized ones takes a few hours, but a couple of nice dinners of 8+ inchers is not an issue there. Congrats on a great catch and a good time!


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Could you imagine if there was a dislike button on here... good haul ksochor.


----------



## Ducducgoosejr (Apr 8, 2012)

Good job, Keith. Seems like any time someone posts anything someone will pick it apart. You can only worry about you.


----------



## turkey guy 88 (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice job on the gills! I fish east harbor almost all summer there is an abundant population of gills in there year round I don't think the ice guys are even putting a dent in that population. Plus needless to say east harbor leads into lake erie aka one of the biggest fresh water lakes so the blue gill population is alway repopulating. I've been reading every thread in the hardwater forum and it seems like this guy just wants to start stuff. Ogf is for people to relay info not knock people down this site has been a valuable resource for many including myself


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Ksochor said:


> my buddy and I made the hour and a half drive out to east harbor today.we got there about 3 and fished till about 715. Managed to fill the fish bin with 110 keeper gills 8" or better. We had 5" of good clear ice, we fished in 4' of water off the campgrounds, green teardrop jigs with two wax worms. Bite was real slow till about 530 and then it was on fire till about 7. The water was pretty dirty but it worked out well !!!!


Thanks for posting. Sounds like an enjoyable time.

*ATTN EVERYONE: The thread was cleaned up and the trash was taken out. Let's keep it this way. Thanks!*


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Nice work Ksochor and even better work now KaGee! =) Good report way to get some fishing done before this ice is gone this wknd! I don't see the difference between 1 trip keeping 100 keeper gil's or 4 trips keeping 25 each trip??? Way too go on hammering some good eatin fish!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Good job on the fish, bluegill are tasty.

Brad - Maybe try some good stuff. That cheap whiskey makes you act like an angry hillbilly.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Awesome trip!!! EH is a 3 hour drive for me, and if I only made it up there once I'd be keeping what I caught too! Especially 8+ " fish!! Disregard what what crappy brad says, I'm sure he's just jealous


----------



## BRANDONFISHMAN (Jul 13, 2009)

My buddy wants to go up this weekend but I'm questioning the warm wether. Does anyone think that the ice will still be safe enough to fish on Saturday? Personally I don't think so.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Who cares if the OP killed 100+ gills outta there. It's legal to do so and that's his buisiness if he wants that many to eat. He was simply providing a fishing report. My best day during the spawn out of east harbor was just over 300 gills kept in one day. Having a tumble drum fish scaler is awesome.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Awesome


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

100 Gills! That's a lot of Heads-Tails-And Scales! Work those into the garden for the best fertilizer available.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

BRANDONFISHMAN said:


> My buddy wants to go up this weekend but I'm questioning the warm wether. Does anyone think that the ice will still be safe enough to fish on Saturday? Personally I don't think so.


I say no way it will be safe saturday. Tomorrow close to 50 with 40mph south gust. At best it will be a soft honey cone ice. 50 also on Saturday. I am putting my ice gear away and designating today as my last day on the ice this season.


----------



## BRANDONFISHMAN (Jul 13, 2009)

island troller said:


> I say no way it will be safe saturday. Tomorrow close to 50 with 40mph south gust. At best it will be a soft honey cone ice. 50 also on Saturday. I am putting my ice gear away and designating today as my last day on the ice this season.


Okay thanks for the info, very helpful. I hate to say your right but you are, no more icefishing this year for me.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I looked up that state park, since I didn't know anything about it, and now I want to camp and fish there this summer! Looks like a great protected harbor to get my small boat on and catch some big gills!


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

As far as state parks go East harbor is tops on my list. You'll enjoy yourself there. It does get crowded during summer at times in the campground but having east harbor there for small boat fishing is hard to beat. Ya can also trailer up and launch at west harbor and fish that with a small boat.


----------



## dkunes (Sep 25, 2014)

Checked ice at 8:00 Friday morning and my spud went thru with 3 punches. you can forget about it for this season. There was one shanty out there. Looked like it was on a raft or something. They're going to need a raft to get back.


----------

